# PRELOVED = Buyer beware!



## Reacher (29 November 2011)

Hi
I just wanted to share a mistake I made buying something off the preloved website.  It was for a new item and since it was advertised cheaper then on ebay I went ahead and ordered.
However when it arrived it was quite obviously not fit for purpose.  The seller has so far ignored my messages and request for a refund.

I looked on the preloved website for advice on how to resolve a dispute - it gave very little support other than to contact citizens advice !

I am fairly new to preloved but I have  learned from this that it is unwise to buy stuff unseen from advertisers on this website, and (I think) there is no Feedback system like on Ebay where unscrupulous sellers would get negative feedback.

However if you pay via Paypal their dispute resolution does cover purchases made on preloved.

I hope this prevents others making the same mistake as me.


----------



## Miss L Toe (29 November 2011)

I sell quite a few things on pre loved, just small value items where P&P is involved,, there is no commission and no time restriction, so far no problems, but I would be wary of buying "incredibly cheap" branded goods


----------



## Reacher (29 November 2011)

Hi,
I agree for small value  2nd hand items its not such a risk.  
But if you are buying anything expensive, don't buy unseen. (I paid quite a bit for delivery also)

As its the Christmas season and people are strapped for cash I hope this prevents others making the same mistake


----------



## Fransurrey (29 November 2011)

My understanding is that  Pre-loved is another Friday-ad website, but you have to pay to respond to recent ads. I refuse to do that!! Hope you get it resolved.


----------



## ISHmad (29 November 2011)

Thank you for the warning, really appreciate that.


----------



## chestnut cob (29 November 2011)

I think you've just been unlucky (not meaning to sound blase), sounds like a dodgy seller.

I bought a saddle off Preloved in the summer with no probs.  The seller's communication was great, sent loads of photos and responded to emails quickly.  We both agreed paying through Paypal was best (we both have PP accounts), and I preferred to do this anyway as I would have been covered in case of any probs.  She posted the saddle the day after I paid - she emailed me the day I paid to say thanks and that she'd not had time to get to the Post Office that day but would post the saddle the next.  It arrived 2 days later and is exactly as described.

It's always the case "buyer beware" IMHO, you never know what you're likely to be buying.  If anything, I'd say just make sure you pay via Paypal.


----------



## Miss L Toe (29 November 2011)

you have to pay to join, it is  £5,00


----------



## nokia (29 November 2011)

can i just say..why do people think using paypal is safe ? Its not, if you have a dispute and your seller has taken all their money out their account, you dont get a refund...buyer beware with pay pal

People tend to go on alibaba buy a few bits pay with paypal thinking their money is safe and it aint..iv just been done 170.00 gbp with rooh international paypal carnt refund me as no funds in their account


----------



## galacasinoking (30 November 2011)

its only like 5 pound a year which i think is reasonable and ive always had good experiences with this website  use it all the time


----------



## Nettle123 (30 November 2011)

Preloved can be a risky site to join. I became a member after looking for a second hand freezer for the dog food. Apart from the freezer I now have a mare that was in foal and needed a good home, a lovely confidence giving cob and a springer spaniel. lol


----------

